# 2nd Quiz searchword



## David H (Apr 3, 2017)

*20 things associated with a car.







_________________________________

Answers will appear in this grid as they are guessed.

1. Wipers
2. Lights
3. Dipswitch
4. Gearlever
5. Seatbelt
6. Jumperleads
7. Spare
8. Radio
9. Supercharge
10. Headrest
11. Automatic
12. Banger
13. Insurance
14. Indicator
15. Dash
16. Keys
17. Triangle
18. Hotrod
19. Lighter
20. Collision


Good Luck*


----------



## grovesy (Apr 4, 2017)

Wipers
lights


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2017)

Dipswitch
Seatbelt
Gearshift


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Wipers
> lights


Well done groves and welcome.


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

Robin said:


> Dipswitch
> Seatbelt
> Gearshift


Well done Robin


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 4, 2017)

Leads
Spare


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 4, 2017)

Radio
Supercharge


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Leads
> Spare


Well done mikeyB (it's actually jumperleads)


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Radio
> Supercharge


Well done mikeyB


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2017)

Headrest
Automatic
Banger
Insurance
Indicator


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

Robin said:


> Headrest
> Automatic
> Banger
> Insurance
> Indicator


Well done Robin


----------



## Contused (Apr 4, 2017)

Gas


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 4, 2017)

Dash


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 4, 2017)

Keys 
Triangle


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2017)

Hotrod


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

Contused said:


> Gas


Gas is an American term for petrol it's purely a coincidence it's there Contused sorry!


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Dash


Well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Keys
> Triangle


Also correct well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

Robin said:


> Hotrod


Well spotted Robin


----------



## David H (Apr 4, 2017)

*OK Clue Time:
instead of giving you the first letter how about dots and the last letter.

......r
........n*


----------



## David H (Apr 5, 2017)

*Further Clues:

...h..r (charge)
...l....n (out with a bang*)


----------



## Contused (Apr 5, 2017)

David H said:


> Gas is an American term for petrol it's purely a coincidence it's there Contused sorry!


Well, I did wonder whether the setter was a Merkin or not, but nothing ventured…


----------



## David H (Apr 5, 2017)

Contused said:


> Well, I did wonder whether the setter was a Merkin or not, but nothing ventured…


Have a think about the last two it's really easy.


----------



## David H (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like I'll have to give you the answers.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 5, 2017)

Boot


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 5, 2017)

Hub


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 5, 2017)

Ignition


----------



## David H (Apr 5, 2017)

*Given Answers:

Lighter - Further Clue was (Charge) your phone while mobile.

Collision - Further Clue was (out with a bang)*


----------



## David H (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry Wirralass It was just 2 left 18 of the 20 were found.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 5, 2017)

Collision


----------

